# How to use Vape E-Liquid Free App



## Candy (20/11/17)

Hi

So I have dl this app. Final Nicotine should be 12mg/ml. Final Volume 50ml. Flavour 10%. Now there is always something wrong it says ERROR unable to mix e-liquid check nicotine settings.
How do I use this app? My nicotine is 36%.

Tx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/11/17)

Have you specified whether it is VG or PG nic? Maybe it can't calculate your juice VG/PG ratio because it doesn't know what base your nic is in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

I get that with PG based NIC when there are "too many" PG based flavors to maintain your specified PG/VG ratio. Either change the ratio or use VG based NIC 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/11/17)

Also, if your nic is 36%, that would mean 360mg/ml. Seeing as 100mg is the most concentrated that is sold, I find that unlikely. Try entering your nic as 3.6%, that may be the problem.

If your nic is correctly entered as 36mg and you want a 12mg juice, that means that one-third of your juice is nic. As Renaldo says, if it's PG nic, you are probably exceeding the ratio of PG that you specified so it can't calculate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

